#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πρόγραμμα CADWARE 2008 & AUTODOMISI 2008

## whatisthis

Πωλειται προγραμμα αρχιτεκτονικης σχεδιασης *CADWARE 2008* & με πληθος δυνατοτήτων σχεδίασης στεγών, σκαλών, τρισδιαστατου σχεδιου και φωτορεαλισμου σε εξαιρετικα χαμηλή τιμή λόγω αλλαγής αντικειμένου.

Επίσης *AUTODOMISI 2008* (ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΨΗΣ κτλ χρησιμο για αδειες-απαιτουνται  μικρες προσαρμογες απο το χρηστη για το νεο τρόπο εκδοσης αδειών) με αναλυτικο υπολογισμο οποιουδηποτε περιγραμματος κτιριου και εμφανιση διαστασεων και τριγωνων σε συνδυασμο με αναλυση του υπολογισμου, χρησιμο για εφαρμογη σε αυθαιρετα και διαγραμματα καλυψης.

----------

